# Wohnung vor Insekten schützen



## Anana (18. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Leute! Wie schützt ihr eure Wohnung vor Insekten vor? In diesem Blog  bin ich auf interessante Tipps gestossen. Ob diese Sprays und Öle gegen Mücken aber hilfreich sind, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Würde für eure Meinungen dankbar sein.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Sep. 2019)

Laß sie doch garnicht erst rein!


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

Das umweltverträglichste und auch für deine Gesundheit am besten funktionierende, wird wohl eine Gase für Fenster und Türen sein.
Und auch da gibt es inzwischen welche die auf Biokunststoffe aufbauen.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Sep. 2019)

Genau so etwas meinte ich.

Gaze haben wir vor je einem Fensterflügel und ein zweiteiligen Vorhang mit Magneten in der Mitte an der Eingangstür. Die steht bei uns den ganzen Tag offen (von ca. Mai bis September).


----------



## Ls650tine (20. Sep. 2019)

Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück, in Korfu-Stadt haben sie Gardinen in den Haustür-Bogen, sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben im Sommer einen Ventilator an, jedenfalls im Schlafzimmer. 
Ist die Raumtemperatur kälter wie die Aussen Luft kommen die Mücken recht selten rein.
Natürlich verirren sich 1 bis 2 auch mal im Haus. 
Gaerfliegen sind da konsequenter. 
Gase an den Fenster gibt es nicht mehr. 
Da bekommt man ja keine Luft. 

Ich wohne in einem Mücken Gebiet, draußen machen mich die Biester ganz schön an. 
Im Haus was kühler ist geht es.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2019)

Hi,

da kümmern sich bei mir die vielen __ Spinnen in der Wohnung drum

Mücken lassen mich auch ziemlich kalt, ich werde kaum mal von welchen ozapft

MfG Frank


----------

